# Fantacalcio 2013/14: Le Rose



## Livestrong (20 Agosto 2013)

*Livestrong**Splendidi incisivi**Ale**Jaqen**Darren Marshall**gab/teq**iceman.**MrPeppez**superdinho80**fabriman94*Andujar 7Reina 22Agazzi 2Bizzarri 1Buffon 40De Sanctis 16Marchetti 17Consigli 7Abbiati 19Pomini 1Mirante 9Rafael 6Bardi 3Carrizo 1Storari 1Neto 3Amelia 3Perin 3Brkic 4Rosati 1Frison 1Colombo 1Curci 4Handanovic 16Kelava 3Munua 1Puggioni 5Pegolo 1Rafael (Verona) 1Da Costa 1Manfredini 5Maietta 1Barzagli 5Nagatomo 2Ogbonna 5Monzon 4Maicon 18De Silvestri 2Mexes 7Pereira 40Spolli 3Radu 3Mbaye 1Abate 7Heurtaux 4Rodriguez G 10Sorensen 15Basta 2Armero 3Antonsson 20Zapata 1Stendardo 1Novaretti 2Portanova 4Pasqual 18Vrsaljko 3Jedvaj 1Regini 3Gabriel Silva 4Dias 20Avelar 2Palombo 3Savic 4Terranova 9Ranocchia 8Bovo 4Lichsteiner 4Cannavaro 4Zuniga 1Legrottaglie 30Konko 1Gobbi 3Chiellini 1Rosi 2Bonucci 3Balzaretti 6Benatia 1Astori 2Cesar 1Tomovic 5Paletta 2Jesus 1De Sciglio 1Torosidis 1Roncaglia 8Marchese 1Campagnaro 1Castan 3Ziegler 4Acerbi 40Domizzi 1Albiol 1Natali 1Gastaldello 1Danilo 5Del Grosso 1D'Ambrosio 1Britos 1Constant 1Yepes 20Caceres 1Dramè 1Samuel 2Cana 1Maggio 5Felipe 1Jonathan 1Antonelli 1Glik 2Emerson 10Vidal 50Asamoah 25Ilicic 23Pereyra 15Felipe Anderson 9Cerci 30Marchisio 31Lodi 8Hernanes 41Pinzi 25Allan 8De Rossi 60Biabiany 12Martinho 23Cambiasso 8Missiroli 1Pirlo 40Jorginho 3Jankovic 11Marchionni 1Pogba 35Ljiajic 25Pizarro 11Conti 9Aquilani 30Behrami 7Hamsik 80Diamanti 13Maicosuel 2Ekdal 2Joaquin 6Obiang 1Duncan 2Gonzalez 5Cuadrado 15Kovacic 30Montolivo 1Cigarini 22Lulic 2Poli 2De Jong 4Magnanelli 1Kristicic 7Nainggolan 2Kone 15Strootman 12Florenzi 4Cossu 2Muntari 5Alvarez 2Sestu 11Castro 6Almiron 5Parolo 2Bertolacci 5Lazzari 1Luci 1Biglia 2Kurtic 5Dzemaili 2Borja Valero 1Centurion 1Guarin 16Candreva 1Taider 2Barrientos 10Ambrosini 1Bonaventura 1Santana 3Rigoni 2Pjanic 1Ledesma 1Inler 5Moralez 6Valdes 4El Kaddouri 1Bradley 1Kakà 52Zielinski 1Hetemaj 2Leto 30Tevez 30Iturbe 19Berghessio 20Denis 50Gilardino 10Matri 18Di Natale 30Balotelli 70Maxi Lopez 2Milito 21Paulinho 5Higuain 55Muriel 27Floccari 2Pinilla 9Pazzini 2Gabbiadini 10Amauri 4Alexe 2Gomez 45Sau 15El Shaarawy 19Livaja 2Pandev 2Palacio 30Quagliarella 1Toni 15Robinho 1Llorente 10Icardi 1Zaza 20Rossi 30Niang 23Eder 2Paloschi 3Vucinic 1Totti 36Immobile 5Cacia 1Mertens 3Cassano 16Emeghara 1Thereau 25Klose 1Insigne 23Callejon 1Floro Flores 9Gervinho 10Belfodil 1Borriello 1Berardi 1Destro 1Moscardelli 6Cristaldo 1Bianchi 7Nico Lopez 1Giovinco 2Nene 1Ibarbo 4


Topic in aggiornamento


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

1 punto di penalizzazione per fabriman per aver inserito nel topic dell'asta un messaggio che non fosse un'offerta


----------

